# Previously used vivarium... use or make a new one?



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I have an old terrarium that I used to have a couple of newts in. It has been sitting with the same plants and substrate that the newts enjoyed. Its been about a year since the newts were in there, and the plants have really grown in great and there are a ton of bugs and things growing in there. Even some really cool orange plate fungus stuff on the wood.

What sort of cleaning process would I have to go through to make this terrarium safe for dart frogs? Nothing ever died in the terrarium, but that doesn't mean I didn't have any carriers of something. I'd really like to keep everything alive in the terrarium, since it looks so good. I don't want to have to start over and lose several years of plant growth.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I would tear down the Viv completely and sterilize it with bleach.
I use 1 cup bleach to one gallon water to treat used viv's and plants.

Just my .02.

-Beth


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya tearing it down unfortunately is the only way to be completely safe. To be honest I've risked it before, and so far I've gotten lucky but you never know. I think chances are with over a year passing, and no animals ever having died in it, the most likely thing is that it is fine...but how likely? 50/50, 70/30...who knows? So basically it is a judgment call, but if you wanna be absolutely safe tearing it down and sterilizing it is the only way. If you decide to risk it, it may not be a bad idea to have some common medications on hand so if a problem does arise you will be ready, but even so that is no guarantee that the animals will be fine.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you for putting it in realistic terms. Ideally I would like to keep the "old growth", but even letting it sit for a long time won't be a guarantee. Maybe I'll just put something else in it, like some small brightly colored geckos. I guess I'm not sure what I want to do.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

pnwpdf said:


> Thank you for putting it in realistic terms. Ideally I would like to keep the "old growth", but even letting it sit for a long time won't be a guarantee. Maybe I'll just put something else in it, like some small brightly colored geckos. I guess I'm not sure what I want to do.


While any new animal would be at some risk, going with a completely different type of animal like a reptile instead of another amphibian type would limit the risk of cross contamination a little more. Again though still some risk and a judgement call. All I can tell you is I won't jump on you for doing it...can't speak for anyone else though


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah I figured that would reduce the risk even more. Who knows though, I might not put anything in there. Though, I might bite the bullet and do it. I've got 2 veterinarians in my immediate family, so help is just a phone call away!


----------

